# Imac G5 et bourdonnement (ou gressillement??)



## Djinn (12 Mars 2005)

Bonjour a tous, 
je viens de recevoir mon Imac g5 1,6 cet apres midi et je suis perplexe sur le bruit qu'il fait.

c'est pourquoi j'aimerais avoir votre avis d'utilisateur du meme modele

-lorsque j'ai lu la pub du imac g5 a l'epoque, il etait marque que qu'il ne faisait pas plus de bruit qu'un chuchotement....  
pour ma part il ne fait pas plus de bruit que si je suis assis a cote d'un tube neon.... :mouais: 

je m'explique: le bruit que j'entend est un mix entre bourdonnement et gresillement, il y a un petit cote assez "agressif" a la longue, quelle est votre impression sur le bruit quand vous avez demarre la premiere fois votre imac g5  

- la ou je suis vert !!!!    c'est que j'ai un super pixel VERT mort en plein milieu de l'ecran
je ne peux pas le rater il est meme presque BLANC    

ce mac est tout neuf p...n!!! #@£%*

savez vous quel recours j'ai par rapport a ce 2eme probleme, JE NE VOIS PLUS QUE CA !!!
j'en ai chié pour me le payer ce truc!!! (je me lache...je respire....)
est ce que je peux le renvoyer chez applestore pour ca?? (je suis chaud, là...)

merci de votre avis


----------



## NightWalker (12 Mars 2005)

Où l'as tu acheté ??? si c'est chez un revendeur comme Fnac ou Surcouf, tu peux toujours leur ramener...si c'est à l'AppleStore... ça pose un petit problème, car normalement Apple ne reprend pas les écrans avec moins de 3 pixels morts (si je ne me trompes pas) ???


----------



## Djinn (12 Mars 2005)

ben chui niké alors???

il vient d'applestore avec UN MOIS de delai de livraison !!!


----------



## calvin (13 Mars 2005)

tu appelles apple care et tu exiges un echange

si le pixel mort est en plein milieu de l'ecran, ils seront comprehensifs

pour le bruit, c'est normal, c'est l'effet rasoir...


----------



## kathy h (13 Mars 2005)

le bruit que tu décris est normal ( c'est un leger bruit ) ce sont les ventilos ..( pour certaines personnes il est tres tres fort , mais là c'est une autre histoire et il y a eu plusieurs discussions sur le sujet 

c'est quand même bien moins bruyant qu'un PC....


----------



## Rogmac (13 Mars 2005)

salut a tous ,j'ai un imac g5 1.6 et j'ai aussi ce probleme de bruit anormal,qui me semble venir du ventilateur CPU uniquement
ce qui me pose probleme dans ce bruit rrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrr anormal , c'es surtout     
sa nature,  et non son volume en db,


----------



## Djinn (13 Mars 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> tu appelles apple care et tu exiges un echange
> 
> si le pixel mort est en plein milieu de l'ecran, ils seront comprehensifs
> 
> pour le bruit, c'est normal, c'est l'effet rasoir...




merci du conseil calvin
je ne vais pas les lacher pour ce pixel...
faut pas abuser


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

si tu l achete sur l apple store tu a 14 jours pour le renvoyer meme sans motif
quand j ai recu le mien je l ai renvoyé direct a cause du bruit


----------



## benamad (13 Mars 2005)

pour ton bruit comme tu parles de gresillement verifie si ca n'est pas du a une alim defectueuse. Certains ont eu recemment un Imac avec encore ce probleme.
Pour cela il suffit de baisser la luminosité de l'ecran au minimum puis de la remonter au maximum, si ton bruit varie de facon evidente avec cette variation de luminosité c'est l'alim.

Ensuite comme te le conseille pablito530 invoque plusieurs arguments et pas seulement celui du pixel mort pour avoir le changement.


----------



## calvin (13 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> si tu l achete sur l apple store tu a 14 jours pour le renvoyer meme sans motif
> quand j ai recu le mien je l ai renvoyé direct a cause du bruit



t'as pas eu a payer 80¤ ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2005)

non je leurs ai dit qu il faisait un sale bruit et que je voulais l echanger et go


----------



## Djinn (15 Mars 2005)

pablito530 a dit:
			
		

> si tu l achete sur l apple store tu a 14 jours pour le renvoyer meme sans motif
> quand j ai recu le mien je l ai renvoyé direct a cause du bruit





			
				benamad a dit:
			
		

> pour ton bruit comme tu parles de gresillement verifie si ca n'est pas du a une alim defectueuse. Certains ont eu recemment un Imac avec encore ce probleme.
> Pour cela il suffit de baisser la luminosité de l'ecran au minimum puis de la remonter au maximum, si ton bruit varie de facon evidente avec cette variation de luminosité c'est l'alim.



ben voila c'est fait  
pablito530 et calvin vous avez raison
chez apple ils m'ont dit qu'ils ont obligation de reprendre ou echanger tout materiel sous 10 jours sans explication (ils sont obliges c'est la loi comme me disait le gars)

le gars d'apple me le fait repartir sans probleme
allez hop au refurb   
quand je pense que j'ai attendu 1 mois pour l'avoir et il repart, soit disans pour que j'en receptionne un nouveau sous 15 jours   

benamad, pour le bruit j'ai teste tout ce que tu m'as dis et ya pas de probleme


			
				calvin a dit:
			
		

> c'est normal, c'est l'effet rasoir...



merci les gars


----------



## Nico206 (21 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même bien moins bruyant qu'un PC....



J'ai deux PC, 1 Mac mini et 1 iMac G5. Le plus bruyant est l'iMac...
Faut arrêter de penser que les tous les PC sont bruyant!
Tu mets un XP-120 sur ton CPU ainsi qu'un VGA Silencer sur ta carte Graphique et tu n'entends plus un bruit pour peu que ton alim ai un ventilo de 120.


----------



## kathy h (21 Mars 2005)

Nico206 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai deux PC, 1 Mac mini et 1 iMac G5. Le plus bruyant est l'iMac...
> Faut arrêter de penser que les tous les PC sont bruyant!
> Tu mets un XP-120 sur ton CPU ainsi qu'un VGA Silencer sur ta carte Graphique et tu n'entends plus un bruit pour peu que ton alim ai un ventilo de 120.



Et bien moi j'ai 2 Imac et un PC et mes mac sont moins bruyant ( voir silencieux ) que le PC.....comme quoi, ça dépend effectivement du mac et du PC , mais bon je n'échangerai pas mon Imac contre 2 PC


----------



## septimus (22 Mars 2005)

Djinn a dit:
			
		

> quand je pense que j'ai attendu 1 mois pour l'avoir et il repart, soit disans pour que j'en receptionne un nouveau sous 15 jours



Eh Djinn, vois le bon côté des choses, tu vas sûrement recevoir un iMac rév B sur lequel ils auront corrigé tous les problèmes de l'original   , avec plus de Ram, un plus gros G5, et peut-être même Tiger !


----------



## Djinn (22 Mars 2005)

septimus a dit:
			
		

> tu vas sûrement recevoir un iMac rév B sur lequel ils auront corrigé tous les problèmes de l'original



ouh laaa  
j'y crois pas trop   !!!

en tout cas si c'est le cas, je vous detaille tout le topo sur la revB


----------



## septimus (22 Mars 2005)

Tu crois pas trop que tu vas recevoir un modèle rev B ou alors tu crois pas trop qu'ils vont corriger les problèmes du A ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Mars 2005)

pour le pixel ,essaye d'appuyer légèrement sur l'écran avec un chiffon doux.il se peut qu'il parte.


----------



## mac-aïoli (23 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour le pixel ,essaye d'appuyer légèrement sur l'écran avec un chiffon doux.il se peut qu'il parte.



ça marche vraiment ce truc? 
J'ai un pixel mort (tout bleu dés que le fond est sombre) sur mon iMac et ça fait trois mois que j'essaye cette solution de temps en temps sans le moindre résultat.


----------



## Djinn (23 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour le pixel ,essaye d'appuyer légèrement sur l'écran avec un chiffon doux.il se peut qu'il parte.



non c'est la premiere chose que j'ai tente mais en vain, ce "truc" n'est pas vraiment fiable,
c'est une bone blague,

j'ai d'ailleur un (presque) 22 pouces LCD avec 5 pixels morts  
dont un bien visible, j'ai essayé sur les 5 
et ben ca marche po non plus!


----------



## silvio (23 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> le bruit que tu décris est normal ( c'est un leger bruit ) ce sont les ventilos ..( pour certaines personnes il est tres tres fort , mais là c'est une autre histoire et il y a eu plusieurs discussions sur le sujet
> 
> c'est quand même bien moins bruyant qu'un PC....


 Cathy,
Je ne me suis pas trop manifesté, mais j'ai au boulot un PC (Fujitsu-Siemens ou HP, j'en sais rien) qui fait moins de bruit que mon iMac G5
Un comble, non ?
Bon j'arrête là, sinon je vais me faire avoiner


----------



## peyret (23 Mars 2005)

les ventilos... ils tournent trop vite et sont trop petits... 

Leur démontage ici 

mais çà n'a rien changé.
On peut télécharger un pdf qui indique les caractéristiques techniques d'un ventilo à peu près équivalent : 33 db mais vibration en plus dues au montage un peu léger et vite fait,  des ventilos - fixation mal répartie ... efforts des vis de fixation sur un côté.... etc )
Pour éviter le bruit, il n'y a que les ventilos de 120 au moins en ø, mais pas assez de place.
Alors la révision B, elle risque  bien de ressembler à la A.

lp  :mouais:


----------



## kikimac (24 Mars 2005)

peyret.

Ce ne sont pas ceux là qui font du bruit... enfin le bruit de rasoir.
Pour ma part ca vient du ventilo processeur.


----------



## damva (25 Mars 2005)

hello je reviens juste de la FNAC ou deux beaux imac G5 17" et 20" sont exposés ! conclusion : en fin de journée : presque pas de chaleur et pas un bruit. certes les BB n'étaient pas sollicités à mort... en tout cas j'y retroune dès que possible avec mon DVD et CD de test et vous tiens au courant ...


----------



## endavent (25 Mars 2005)

2 midplane changées, dont une par Maintronic sur site, et c'est pire qu'avant : j'avais juste le bruit de rasoir, maintenant en plus j'ai la soufflerie des essais de l'A380 lorsqu'il monte en régime 

Le technicien de Maintronic s'est alarmé de la chaleur dégagée par le disque dur lorsqu'il l'a démonté et selon lui ce serait cette pièce qui serait à changer car elle entrainerait le fonctionnement en continu des ventilateurs. J'avoue que je suis sceptique....

Le mien est à 55 ° environ, et le vôtre ?

Parce que si c n'est pas ça, je vais me taper une réinstallation de mes données pour rien et là 

Après ça, ça fera la 3e intervention, donc je vais EXIGER un échange auprès de l'Apple store ....

A suivre


----------



## Djinn (26 Mars 2005)

et ben voila je vous avais dit que je donnerai des nouvelles des le retour de mon nouvell imac G5 1,6 ghz 512 Mo ram
clavier sourie bluetooth

c'est fait, je l'ai recu , j'ai demarre et.......
miracle.....
il est silencieux     

mais alors rien, a voir avec le precedent qui est retourne chez apple illico presto

APPLE AURAIT IL RESOLU LE PROBLEME   
ou ai je decroche un bon numero?? 

dans le calme le plus serein j'entend un pti bruit "rasoir" mais vraiment paske je chipote
pourtant j'ai demarre avec bcp d'appriori... mais vraiment plus rien a voir avec le precedent... (je n'en reviens pas)....

ca fait 2 heure qu'il tourne et pas de ventilo qui declenche....rien...
je vous donne des news dans quelques jours apres un peu d'utilisation.


----------



## endavent (26 Mars 2005)

Djinn, très heureux pour toi (un de moins dans la liste !). A quelle température est ton disque dur STP? Si tu ne sais pas, télécharge Temperature Monitor 

Les autres, n'hésitez pas également, problème ou pas, merci par avance.


----------



## jaguymac (26 Mars 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Djinn, très heureux pour toi (un de moins dans la liste !). A quelle température est ton disque dur STP? Si tu ne sais pas, télécharge Temperature Monitor
> 
> Les autres, n'hésitez pas également, problème ou pas, merci par avance.




Après 2 heures de fonctionnement la température du CPU est de 57,5° et le disque à 51° ( safari et azureus ouvert ).


----------



## Napoléon (26 Mars 2005)

Moi avec juste safari je monte à 65° pour le CPU 58° pour le disque...

Si j'ai le malheur d'ouvrir Entourage je monte à 72-73° pour le CPU et puis si là dessus je m'amuse avec Photoshop, je tape du 78-79° (mais j'ai jamais eu au dessus) :mouais: 

D'après Apple c'est normal

Mais bon

Les ventilos qui se mettent en route de tps en tps pendant la veille et qui m'oblient à rebooter
Le curseur qui prend une forme bizarre dans les navigateurs (entre l'état "flèche" et l'état "main", j'ai une sorte de petit carré rempli d'une striation qui apparait qqes fractions de seconde...)

Moralité : j'attends une midplane

Et sur le chat du support apple, à la question "mais rassurez moi, je suis pas cinglé, y a bien un truc qui cloche", l'"agent" d'Apple a eu pour réponse ";-)"  (il m'a aussi dit que ça pouvait être : la midplane, le disque dur, un des connecteurs mémoire ou l'alimentation... ça promet )

Enfin au moins en faisant tout ça en ligne, ça évite de payer le téléphone


----------



## endavent (26 Mars 2005)

Ouais ! Donc la température du disque à 54°, ce n'est pas vraiment extraordinaire ....

En revanche, en ce moment, je fais une sauvegarde du disque dur par Carbon Copy, les ventilos sont à fond, et le CPU à 73,4°....

Bref, je vais commencer à m'échauffer la voix pour mon appel à l'Apple Store après mon changement de disque dur, car je sens qu'il ne va servir à rien, sinon à me faire perdre mon temps ....

Merci en tous cas pour les retours de température de disque dur


----------



## Djinn (26 Mars 2005)

jaguymac a dit:
			
		

> Après 2 heures de fonctionnement la température du CPU est de 57,5° et le disque à 51° ( safari et azureus ouvert ).



apres 3 heures de fonctionnement en surf
51 pour hard drive
57,6 pour CPU


----------



## macbert (27 Mars 2005)

J'ai acheté mon iMac G5 à la FNAC de Bruxelles.

Après quelques minutes d'essais, je me rends rapidement compte que celui-ci
génère un bruit de petit moulinet localisé en bas vers la gauche.

Si le bruit au départ n'est pas excessif en intensité, la fréquence provoque un agacement et très rapidement ce bruit s'amplifie... 

Plus je lance des apllications plus le bruit de moulinet s'accentue.

De retour à la FNAC de Bruxelles avec mon G5 sous le bras, le responsable teste rapidement
l'ordinateur à l'arrière d'une pièce où tournent plusieurs PC qui, forcément, couvrent allégrement le bruit.  

Pire le responsable me laisse entendre que le produit sera remis en vente après un reset de mes informations d'enregistrement ! 

Alors normal ou pas normal ?


----------



## ST-EX (7 Avril 2005)

kikimac a dit:
			
		

> peyret.
> 
> Ce ne sont pas ceux là qui font du bruit... enfin le bruit de rasoir.
> Pour ma part ca vient du ventilo processeur.





moi aussi


----------



## ST-EX (7 Avril 2005)

midplane reçue et changée : le bruit est un peu moins fort mais toujours présent; il est peut-être moins sensible aux variations des applications et des ressources du processeur (plus constant), mais il est toujours là. 
je pense que je vais en commander une troisième car j'ai vu un 20' absolument silencieux à la fnac (ça existe des G5 silencieux)


----------



## endavent (7 Avril 2005)

ST-EX a dit:
			
		

> midplane reçue et changée : le bruit est un peu moins fort mais toujours présent; il est peut-être moins sensible aux variations des applications et des ressources du processeur (plus constant), mais il est toujours là.
> je pense que je vais en commander une troisième car j'ai vu un 20' absolument silencieux à la fnac (ça existe des G5 silencieux)



Difficile de tester le bruit à la Fnac car on ne peut pas dire que ce soit un environnement absolument silencieux ....

J'ai essayé en collant mon oreille sur deux Imac mais même comme ça je ne suis pas sûr de ce que j'ai entendu (ou pas entendu !)

Toujours en attente de la 3e midplane et d'un nouveau disque dur (il reste quoi après ? Le boitier ?)


----------



## ST-EX (7 Avril 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Difficile de tester le bruit à la Fnac car on ne peut pas dire que ce soit un environnement absolument silencieux ....
> 
> J'ai essayé en collant mon oreille sur deux Imac mais même comme ça je ne suis pas sûr de ce que j'ai entendu (ou pas entendu !)
> 
> Toujours en attente de la 3e midplane et d'un nouveau disque dur (il reste quoi après ? Le boitier ?)





En collant l'oreille le bruit était présent sur le 17' et absent sur le 20'; mais bien sûr sans application. cela dit mon 17' fait déjà du bruit sans application.
le 20' était vraiment silencieux


----------



## chrisphilrom (14 Avril 2005)

Message transféré :

J'ai pris part aux nombreuses discussions traitant du fameux bruit de rasoir que je qualifie davantage de bruit d'ULM. Au-delà de toute polémique, je tenais à faire part de mon témoignage :

iMac G5 17" 1,8 commandé le 02/02/05
reçu le 07/05/05
bruit d'ULM insuportable
applecare : changement de midplane reçue à J+2 (bravo)
bruit d'ULM encore insuportable
applecare : changement de midplane reçue à J+12 (peut mieux faire)
bruit d'ULM toujours insuportable
applecare : direction applecenter pour diagnostic et réparation (15 j)
changement de midplane + changement d'alim
bruit d'ULM toujours plus insuportable (constaté par le technicien impuissant)
applecare : changement de machine + 50 euros de dédommagement
nouvel iMac reçu le 12/04/05
bruit d'ULM encore et toujours plus insuportable
applecare : on vous rembourse la machine
Affaire classée.

J'ai actuellement les deux machines chez moi. TNT vient les chercher dans qq jours, le temps pour moi de sauvegarder mes données.
Je suis un peu sonné par cette histoire, mais pas mécontent de me séparer de cette machine, qui par ailleurs me donnait pourtant entière satisfaction.
Je ne suis pas prêt à m'accomoder d'un bruit pareil.
Bravo au SAV d'Apple et je précise que je n'ai jamais eu à hausser le ton, ni à les menacer de quoi que ce soit.
Carton rouge à ceux qui ont osé commercialisé un produit à ce point défaillant.

Je me retrouve sans ordinateur et bien embarrassé car j'en ai grand besoin. Je n'ai pas les moyens de m'offrir un powermac, alors que faire... Je réfléchis mais je reste un inconditionnel de la pomme. 
Je patiente en attendant des nouvelles rassurantes d'Apple à ce sujet.

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## endavent (3 Mai 2005)

Suite et fin de mon problème d'Imac bruyant : ce matin j'ai eu le service clientèle qui m'a informé qu'ils me proposaient le remboursement de mon Imac G5 17". J'attends désormais le courrier de confirmation.

Et ce soir je constate que, pour le même prix que mon Imac 17" airport 160 Go, je vais pouvoir commander le 20" avec en plus bluetooth, la nouvelle carte graphique, un disque de 250 Go, un nouveau graveur, Tiger, etc ....  :love: 

MERCI APPLE !

Seul problème : je vais me retrouver avec une barette de 512 Mo en trop  :rose: 

Mais je sens que je vais trouver des intéressés ....


----------



## jfxav (5 Mai 2005)

que ceux qui ont reçu le nouvel imac G5 2GHz nous disent si ils sont aussi bruyants que
les precedents.....
impatient de savoir avant d'acheter un mac mini ou un pc silencieux (snif..)


----------



## tornade13 (5 Mai 2005)

jfxav a dit:
			
		

> que ceux qui ont reçu le nouvel imac G5 2GHz nous disent si ils sont aussi bruyants que
> les precedents.....
> impatient de savoir avant d'acheter un mac mini ou un pc silencieux (snif..)


Comment veut tu qu'ils le sachent s'ils n'ont pas connu la version A


----------



## jfxav (5 Mai 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Comment veut tu qu'ils le sachent s'ils n'ont pas connu la version A



... euh.... qui a parlé de rasoir?   

oui je sais... la porte


----------



## yethi (5 Mai 2005)

Cette notion de bourdonnement est assez suggestive.

mon Imac G5 après 3 heures d'utilisation donne une T° cpu à 60°c en moyenne (pouvant monter à 76 lors d'un encodage vidéo par exemple) et une température Hard à 57°c (toujours en moyenne); le bourdonnement se fait plus intense lorsque le CPU est très sollicité puis revient à la normale.

ce bruit est perceptible lorsqu'il n'y a aucun bruit dant la pièce mais à coté de mon Emac, je peux dire que l'Imac n'est pas, mais alors pas bruyant du tout (lorsque les deux tournent, on entend que l'emac).


----------



## silvio (5 Mai 2005)

As-tu un jeu sous le coude ?
Pas un récent, hein ! genre Myth 2 (1998), Fallout 2 (2002) ou même Europa Universalis 2, qui bien que datant de 2004 utilise des graphismes de la fin des années 90
Bref des jeux qui tournent sans pb sur un iMac G3
Ben moi, au bout de 15,20 mns, j'en ai marre
C'est tout bonnement insuportable ...

Idem lorsque je monte un film sous iMove, ou qu'il me vient l'idée saugrenue d'utiliser les fractales avec iTunes ...

Mais à moi, après un changement d'iMac, et 2 changements de midplane, Apple ne m'a proposé que de le ramener au centre de maintenance
J'ai pas dû être assez désagréable ...

 :mouais:


----------



## Nico206 (6 Mai 2005)

Idem, j'ai jouer à Warcraft 3 aujourd'hui et l'iMac s'emballe! A tel point que même en montant le son je l'entends toujours! 

Le pire c'est que j'ai testé ce même jeu sur mon iBook G4 1,2 Ghz et non seulement il marche impec mais sans un bruit...

Je me demande si les révisions B seront plus silencieux car là vraiment il y a un soucis sur ces révision A.


----------



## jaguymac (6 Mai 2005)

En tout cas sur la révision B Apple supprime le Do It Yourself donc au moindre problème se sera un retour au SAV. Quand on sait avec quel soin nos ordi sont manipulés j'ai un peu peur de beau Imac rayé.


----------



## silvio (7 Mai 2005)

jaguymac a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas sur la révision B Apple supprime le Do It Yourself donc au moindre problème se sera un retour au SAV. Quand on sait avec quel soin nos ordi sont manipulés j'ai un peu peur de beau Imac rayé.


Tu as raison : le mien a été rayé lors d'un changement de midplane ...


----------

